# Yellow Perch



## Big Musky (Dec 27, 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That was a beautiful video, 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Just watching that video, and the thickness of the ice made me pucker a bit! :shock:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice video of the perch and crappie. Everytime I decide to bring the video camera the fishing is not nearly as hot as it was the time before. I have learned to keep the video camera at home. Its kind of like the good old "no banannas on the boat" thing for me. O*--


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice sized perch!

Hope you keep posting more videos in the future. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice video's Big Musky....

Yummmmm....Coors... :O||:


----------



## Big Musky (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments, I started making videos as an add on to my fishing and hunting fun about a year ago. I'm in Colorado but I lived in Utah a couple years and really enjoyed hunting out there. My YouTube channel is: (in case anyone is interested)
http://www.youtube.com/user/monkeyheimer?feature=mhee :mrgreen:


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Man, I love perch, except I can never catch 'em


----------

